# Duplicate Folder names at same level



## fambely (Sep 17, 2010)

This is the same problem described by ChrisIT in:

http://forums.techguy.org/windows-server/931248-duplicate-user-folders-file-server.html

I have a server 2003 folder called 'User Filestore' in this folder I store user data.
I create a folder for each user and then set the file and share permissions so that it can be used for the network users' "My Documents" folders. This folder originally looked like.

UserA
UserB
UserC
UserD
UserE
UserF
etc.

Several years ago a problem occurred that I have not been able to solve.
The 'Explorer' view of the directory started to look like.

UserA
UserA
UserA
UserA
UserE
UserF
etc.

The share names and content remain correct. If I decide to select userB's directory and rename it as UserB then I get:

UserB
UserB
UserB
UserB
UserE
UserF
etc.

All instances of UserA become UserB.
This does not cause any real problems but is extremely irksome.
The DOS 'dir' view of the folder is shown correctly.

I have lived without a solution to this for some time and have not been able to find any references to this problem until I read ChrisITs thread.

Thanks for reading,

Peter


----------

